# Is Franco Awake?



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

*A bright spot in the Auto industry*

Jon&#8230;&#8230;your honesty and integrity are second to! :thumbup You have my future business and, if asked, my referral.


----------



## lib (Dec 24, 2001)

Jon,

I have resubmitted my request. Would be wonderful if you could pass it one to someone who can take care of it by Wednesday.

Hugh


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: A bright spot in the Auto industry*



gr8330 said:


> *Jon&#8230;&#8230;your honesty and integrity are second to! :thumbup You have my future business and, if asked, my referral.  *


I would have to agree.... I haven't been on the 'Fest that long, but from what I can see on the forums, I would have to agree whole heartedly...

:thumbup:

From what my friend has told me (he's how I found out about the 'Fest) you guys are great and I can see why.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Thanks for your kind words, guys...

John,

I sent you an email - you should have it by now.

Hugh,

I'm going to call you on your cell tomorrow!

Have a great flight!!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Thanks for your kind words, guys...
> 
> John,
> 
> ...


I got it! Thanks Jon!  

I'll have to take some time to mull over the extra cost for the paint.... I'll definitely let you know if I decide to take the plunge!

:eeps:


----------

